

Yo Channel - brettcvz
https://ifttt.com/channels/yo

======
IanCal
A single tap, zero character communication tool capable of triggering an
action on a remote service. Is that just a button?

~~~
jjsz
Yeah. It can be used to call waiters without investing into a raspberry pie /
arduino and a bunch of rotary devices for each waiter when they all have
phones.

~~~
eli
Wouldn't a text message do that too?

~~~
yefim
Yo is one tap. Texting is many more.

------
eli
Does anyone know how IFTTT decides which channels to add? I assume some of
them are paid?

I'd probably pay a few dollars for a version that was more open and supported
e.g. webhooks. But I guess that's Zapier.

~~~
kevinebaugh
We're always listening for new Channel ideas over here:
[http://ift.tt/ChannelSuggestion](http://ift.tt/ChannelSuggestion) We're also
working on a way for developers to build on IFTTT. Check that out here:
[http://ift.tt/platform](http://ift.tt/platform)

What sorts of Recipes would you like to set up?

~~~
eli
The big one is HipChat, which I've already suggested at least twice :)

Otherwise, it would just be cool to be able to use IFTTT as part of custom
little programs. For example, I have a script that notices when a url on our
server suddenly gets a spike in traffic. It would be cool to be able to have
push to a IFTTT API and have it trigger whatever actions I want. Likewise, it
would be cool to have webhooks so that I could have some custom action that's
triggered by IFTTT. Maybe this is outside the scope of how you want people
using the service.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Have you tried Slack instead of Hipchat? My old gig used HipChat, and my new
one uses Slack, and I find the difference between the two to be night and day.

~~~
eli
I did try both and picked HipChat (though I now have a few regrets). Slack's
lack of native Windows client was a real bummer and, frankly, I found the
Slack interface unnecessarily confusing. I think they need a "simple" mode or
the ability to turn some features off by default.

That said, Slack's integration with 3rd party services like Github is just
straight up better than HipChat. And after using it for a while there are a
couple of small (fixable!) things about HipChat that are really irritating.

~~~
toomuchtodo
> I did try both and picked HipChat (though I now have a few regrets). Slack's
> lack of native Windows client was a real bummer and, frankly, I found the
> Slack interface unnecessarily confusing. I think they need a "simple" mode
> or the ability to turn some features off by default.

I think its personal preference, but I can see that.

> That said, Slack's integration with 3rd party services like Github is just
> straight up better than HipChat. And after using it for a while there are a
> couple of small (fixable!) things about HipChat that are really irritating.

Agreed!

~~~
eli
For sure, this is all just my opinion. Did they ever come out with a real
Windows client, thought? That was an annoyance for me, I imagine it would be a
dealbreaker for some enterprises.

------
minimaxir
It should be noted that Yo's 15 minutes of fame are up: it's tanking in
ranking in both App Stores.

[http://i.imgur.com/IEjkirh.png](http://i.imgur.com/IEjkirh.png)

~~~
dennisnedry
I've already heard NPR's MarketPlace refer to Yo even getting 15 minutes of
fame as an indication that a "tech bubble" could be looming. What next, some
kid makes an app that lets your phone dial somebody with one click? Oh wait,
that's called Speed Dial.

------
brettcvz
New startup idea: "A single-tap, zero character way to control your life"

Edit: The above should be seen as a bit tongue-in-cheek.

~~~
sp332
This reminds me of the alien language from Stargate. They had plans to make a
whole language, but the vocabulary used in the show actually got smaller and
smaller until they just had one word, "Kree!" It's a command that means "do
what you're supposed to!" The alien overlords would just yell it at whomever
was standing around, like punctuation.

~~~
burke
Hey now, there were at least two words. Chapa'ai meant "stargate". I guess
"tok'ra" and "jaffa" count too, but I can't even think of any others.

Probably the least developed language of all time.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
[http://stargate.wikia.com/wiki/Goa%27uld_language](http://stargate.wikia.com/wiki/Goa%27uld_language)

------
LeicaLatte
Bubble!

~~~
LeicaLatte
OK.

But Bloomberg is with me now - [http://www.bloomberg.com/video/is-the-yo-app-
the-latest-exam...](http://www.bloomberg.com/video/is-the-yo-app-the-latest-
example-of-a-tech-bubble-fQpkYJTJR9mg8C6vN_X~lw.html)

